# 17xx with applied seal?



## Donner (May 21, 2011)

How about this one? Champagne? Wine? Cognac?


----------



## Donner (May 21, 2011)

Close up, from the seal


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful bottle, I'm guessing wine....Jim....but the word water in the seal makes me wonder, can you tell what the first word is that begins with "PY"


----------



## Donner (May 21, 2011)

Oh, I wish I could... but all I can understand about it is that is starts with PY, and it looks like theres all together 8 letters, and then a Cross symbol. And Of course it is the only one I have.


----------



## baltbottles (May 21, 2011)

Now that is an awesome bottle....  European most likely probably 3rd quarter of the 18th century.

 Chris


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> Now that is an awesome bottle....Â  European most likely probably 3rd quarter of the 18th century.
> 
> Chris


 I thought so too Chris but why would the word Water be embossed on the seal if it was european ??


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2011)

They have water in Europe too, Jim.. []


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

but would the word Water have been used or would it have been a different spelling Charlie ??


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

If it's Eorpean I'm gonna have to go with Dutch since that seems to be the only country that my translator says used the word water...This I did not know...


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2011)

Don't forget about England.. Ireland and Scotland too for that matter.. could also have been an export.


----------



## baltbottles (May 21, 2011)

I would also agree with Dutch in origin the form of the bottle is similar to other attributed Dutch Black Glass bottles. A picture of the base would also help with attribution.

 Chris


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

I never consider them European...[8D]

 and I need to know what the hell that first word could be ...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Donner (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far! I can take the picture of bottom tomorrow. I found the bottle from seashore very shallow water when fishing a while ago. Badly, It was empty when found it, I could have used a drink of brandy after digging it away from freezing mud. I guess european it is definitely, no one else has been so crazy to sail or sea here close sweden. Dutch can also be right since there has been marine traffic around for hundreds of years. Funny how it started suddenly bother me and i seek for the internet, I will try to also get more letters cleared to that PY word. Found some pictures and shape look like 17xx bottles. Maybe I go snorkeling after waters warm at summer here in deep north, If I can find one with cap on [8D]


----------



## Topusmc (May 21, 2011)

Found the seal "PYRMONT WATER" located: _PYRMONT_, a town of Lippe in Germany, in the _circle of Westphalia_.  
 Description of Pyrmont-Water (1802)
*Pyrmont-Water*, a celebrated mineral spring, discovered at Pyrmont, in the Circle of Westphalia. It is of an agreeable, though strongly acidulated taste, and emits a large portion of gas; which affects the persons who attend at the well, as well as those who drink the fluid, with a sensation somewhat resembling that produced by intoxication.  Pyrmont-water may be advantageously used in all cases of debility, where the constitution re quires an active tonic, which at the same time does not excite a permanent heat; in bilious vomiting ; diarrhoea ; and other affections of the alimentary canal; and, when mixed with milk, in cases of the gout. It increases the secretion of urine, and sometimes occasions a temporary eruption of  the       The dose varies according to circumstances, and the nature of the  patient's complaint ; but, in general, the quantity to be taken should  not exceed three pints per day.â€”We  have given this brief account of the Pyrmont-water ; as it is not only  imported into Britain, but also often artificially prepared in the  metropolis.         [/align]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2011)

Nice job on that!!! [] So, actually it's a SODA..?


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

Now I'm really confused as to why the Germans would be using the word water in the 1700's instead of wasser...[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2011)

....Americans.... []


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

I guess if they were sending it to England and elsewhere it was good marketing back then....


----------



## Plumbata (May 21, 2011)

Awesome bottle! I hope you can go back and find some more; that bottle is probably worth a good amount.

 "       Artifical mineral waters, nowadays          usually called 'soft drinks', 'soda' or 'fizzy drinks', have their origins          in the late 18th and early 19th centuries, and grew out of the demand          for the natural mineral waters which had supposedly health-giving properties.          For many centuries natural mineral waters were sold at 'spa' health resorts          in Britain and the continent. Bottled natural mineral waters were imported          in large quantities into Britain from the continent, from towns such as          Pyrmont[/b] and Pouhon-in-Spa, from the early or mid 18th century onwards."​​Also, check out the reference to Pyrmont water bottles (dating from 1720-1770, with your variety being a later example) by one of my favorite authors and archaeologists ever to grace this earth; Ivor Noel Hume:​​http://books.google.com/books?id=-DCyLQP8y08C&pg=PA61&lpg=PA61&dq=pyrmont+water+bottle&source=bl&ots=9PxQqdRIZM&sig=QSt3mFndJyZUqyK7PDICd-dVE1g&hl=en&ei=hlnYTY6oIMyftge_7fnoDg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CD4Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=pyrmont%20water%20bottle&f=false​
​


----------



## deepbluedigger (May 22, 2011)

A really nice example of a Pyrmont Water bottle. The water was from continental Europe, with a big market in Britain (which is why there's English writing on the seal: the bottle was made for the English speaking market).

 They turn up in England from time to time. Although the detached seals are relatively common it's a rare bottle in good condition, and sought after by early glass collectors.


----------



## tigue710 (May 22, 2011)

Awesome bottle!


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2011)

How cool to just find that while fishing.  Deepbluedigger was saying how it had a big market in Britain.  I was wondering, why not somewhere like France, too?  I was watching a show (only saw the first few minutes), on how filthy Paris and its water were back in the 18th century.  Wouldn't they have imported drinking water as well?  I don't know much about this. Thanks.  Great bottle.


----------



## Donner (May 22, 2011)

Wow! This was fast investigation. I was about to post a picture of the bottom. I attach it anyway. Maybe I should wash it perfectly. Gaffa tape and stick box is to define the size.

 Thanks again for the replies! I will go there again in the summer.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2011)

Hey Red.. this stuff wasn't just regular old drinking water, it was mineral water, meaning it had minerals in it, which had certain effects on the body, usually relief from constipation, if you catch my drift. []
 The market for such 'medicinal water' was huge in Europe, and I'm sure these companies sent their products across borders very frequently, as long as the political climate of these areas allowed..


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2011)

Really?  I thought mineral water was good for you because of the calcium and minerals.  I drink it just about every day.  Can't beat it with a little lemon.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2011)

It all depends on which minerals are in it, and how much.. today's mineral waters are kinda watered down in comparison.. []


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2011)

I read that Perrier still contains small amounts of Bromides.  Interesting stuff.  People with kidney stone problems should probably not drink very much of it, as it does contain calcium.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (May 25, 2011)

This bottle is listed & pictured in Willy Van den Bossche's book Antique Glass Bottles on page 249.  He lists it as circ: 1720-1735.


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I read that Perrier still contains small amounts of Bromides.Â  Interesting stuff.Â  People with kidney stone problems should probably not drink very much of it, as it does contain calcium.


 I drink 3 to 4 24oz. San Pellagrinos a day.....Jim


----------



## ScubaDave (Mar 21, 2012)

This was found in Roatan Honduras


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ScubaDave
> 
> This was found in Roatan Honduras


 

 Hey ScubaDave,

 Welcome aboard the A-BN boat. 

 By "This," I'm wondering if you are referring to the unpictured ________, or if you've forgotten your original screen name, and are in actuality OP Donner.

 Is it "Greetings from Sweden" or Roatan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways, thanks for bringing this thread around again. I missed it the first time. That's a heckuva nice bottle old Donner put up. Lets see it again...











 "Water bottle seal of the Pyrmont Water Works in the German province of Waldeck. Ca. 1750 â€“ 70" From.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2012)

What an incredible find!


----------



## Donner (Sep 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, I have missed this discussion. Nope  it is from Honduras. Should I post some new pictures after cleaning? What do you guys think it would be worth? I am a bit thinking to sell all my collection. []


----------



## druggistnut (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice bottle.

 If I am not mistaken, Donner is our first poster from Sweden?

 Welcome to the ABN site, Donner and please continue to post.
 Bill


----------



## Donner (Sep 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> Nice bottle.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the encourgagment. I am not very kean with all this internet stuff, but maybe I can share some preacious I have. I am planning to concentrate on a narrower scale with my antique collection hobby, I am very kean to old hourglassess and some scandinavian made glass. That is why I plan to sell my black glass collection, but I promise to put up some very very interesting pics and trades.


----------

